# Used Phaeton or New CC



## Sprfrkr (Jan 6, 2013)

Used 2005 Phaeton w 75,000 miles for $20K (11 month warranty)
New 2013 CC for $41K (factory warranty)

Which would you buy and why?


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

big difference in price, I would go with the Phaeton


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

What engine in the Phaeton?


----------



## Sprfrkr (Jan 6, 2013)

Rockerchick said:


> What engine in the Phaeton?


Good question. Let's assume the V8. I'd like to hear your opinion on the V8 or the W12 actually.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

The world has changed significantly since the Phaeton was imported. The CC is the only logical choice.


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

Sprfrkr said:


> Used 2005 Phaeton w 75,000 miles for $20K (11 month warranty)
> New 2013 CC for $41K (factory warranty)
> 
> Which would you buy and why?


----------



## LashCM (Jul 1, 2010)

If it was me, neither. There's a reason why the Phaeton didn't last. It was a good idea that was poorly executed. If you can afford the CC, that would be your best bet.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

Rockerchick said:


> What engine in the Phaeton?


This. It makes a big difference. The Phaeton is expensive to maintain to start with - with the W12 it becomes _very_ expensive. Also, from what I hear, for several maintenance and repair issues the entire engine needs to be lifted. And the cats supposedly don't last and are rather expensive. And the engine needs to be lifted to replace them. And things like that...

The CC is quite nice - but you should be able to get the "VR6 4Motion Executive" for about $39,000 (that is, quite a bit under _invoice_ - $40,541).


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

The CC is nowhere near the car the Phaeton is.

:wave:


----------



## Sprfrkr (Jan 6, 2013)

PowerDubs said:


> The CC is nowhere near the car the Phaeton is.
> 
> :wave:



Thanks for the reply. It looks like I am torn at this point. The reliability and assurance of a new car with a decent looking and performing package, versus a high end luxury car that could be in the shop a lot. Very tough call.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

All depends on your situation, budget and wants.

One is a Passat with a fancy roof and one is a Bentley with a different body and a vw badge.


For what it is worth, you can buy a basic Phaeton all day long for 15k, and that will buy a lot of maintenance when you consider spending 41k on the CC. You can get a nice one for around 20k.


----------



## Bird67 (Dec 6, 2012)

PowerDubs said:


> All depends on your situation, budget and wants.
> 
> One is a Passat with a fancy roof and one is a Bentley with a different body and a vw badge.
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup: What he said. Buy the Phaeton, and set aside $5k per year for four years. You probably won't use it and you'll be ahead over buying the CC. And you'll have driven a Phaeton for 4 years.


----------



## Kzoo (Jun 23, 2011)

If you can afford to maintain a Phaeton, then GET THE PHAETON! If you just read that and thought to yourself "can I afford it?" then NO you can't. If that is the case, get the CC with it's shinny new warranty. Have you visited the Phaeton Forum yet? I say, do some reading and decide if you are financially able to afford to own a Phaeton (should something go wrong with it)

Remember, just because you can now afford to purchase a Phaeton, doesn't mean the you can afford to "own" a Phaeton. These are two VERY different things. Either way, good luck!


----------



## Sprfrkr (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I had all but decided on the CC, but the Phaeton keeps coming back into my mind. I've known and researched them for years now. I'll be coming from a MB G55 and C63, so I am used to expensive repairs, I am more concerned about the frequency of those repairs.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

PowerDubs said:


> All depends on your situation, budget and wants.
> 
> One is a Passat with a fancy roof and one is a Bentley with a different body and a vw badge.
> 
> ...


That sums it up, nicely. Your Phaeton won't break down any significant amount of times. What people are worried about are the regular and irregular but realistic maintenance and repair costs. If you have those covered - go for it! :thumbup:


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

CC


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

That's a big difference in price, so, assuming you can afford either, you can save the extra $20k in reserve for Phaeton repairs. So if you've always lusted after a Phaeton, then I say go for it. If the Phaeton isn't an object of lust for you (maybe merely an object of curiousity), then I'd say pass on it. Love and Lust for a car go a long way towards covering up deficiencies (like possibly constant repairs in the case of the Phaeton), but without that, it may just turn into a PITA.

GTarr


----------



## Laser04 (May 25, 2006)

CC :thumbup:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

CC


Sent from my iDevice


----------



## groggy05 (Mar 8, 2012)

CC


----------



## digga4 (Apr 8, 2008)

Listen the CC is a smarter choice unless this is a weekend toy. The Phaeton is big body sexy all the way and the fact they are rare adds more points........ 

However the fact it is higher mileage, older with less technology, wayyyyy worse on gas, and has know issues with one of the higher cost of maintnence should steer you back to the CC.

VW's and Audi's in this class are not cheap to maintain and bless anyone brave enought to own them out of warranty... :screwy:

I personally had an A6 2.7T, thank god under warranty because I had close to 11k in warranty work done.......bad ass cars but they break!

2013 > 2005....think of the advances in technology and electronic bells and whistles. 

New factory warranty!!
LED headlights!
Bluetooth audio
Not worrying about how previous owner/ owners treated the car

If you do the math on gas it would probably close the gap some on the price difference too.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

digga4 said:


> If you do the math on gas it would probably close the gap some on the price difference too.




He says 41k for a CC, which means he is getting the 'CC VR6 4MOTION® Exec.' which is rated 17/25

The 4.2 V8 Phaeton is rated at 16/22

Yup.. _huuge_ difference there.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Look, I am not saying a Phaeton is for everyone. But, really the only 2 things to complain about on them for some people are cost, and subdued style.

The people voting CC either want a funky styled car, or really don't know crap about the Phaeton.

If cost is a factor for him, why is he looking at a $41k car in the first place? Go buy a base Passat for 21k if you want the space. Obviously he is wanting some features and substance to his car. There is no comparison.


The Phaeton is a Bentley Continental Flying Spur, without the turbos.

So much so, the internal designation for the Phaeton is VW 611 and the Bentley has the code BY 611.

For the first couple years of the Spur, they were built side by side, in the same factory as the Phaeton.
























If you honestly can afford the payments, insurance, gas, on the 41k Passat CC, you can afford a 16-18k used Phaeton as long as you have an emergency fund of several thousand in case of worst case scenario, or you buy one with a warranty. 

*Kicker*- If you don't already have several thousand in a bank account that you can pull for a worst case scenario.. then you shouldn't be buying either of these cars. Priorities.

For my money, I'd much rather have the hand built, cost was no object, engineering marvel than a tarted up Passat trying to look fancy. There truly is no comparison.

BTW- the W12 engine alone was a $30,000 upgrade over the V8 engine. A base CC cost $30k for the entire car.

Here is a nice one for you, as long as you like the interior and exterior colors-

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Volk...0094740?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item3f209cec94


18k or best offer, and it is not only a W12, but a rare 4-seater. The 4-seater package was $7650 on my '05 V8 and $4700 on the '06 W12.


Here are some pictures of 4-seaters




























Hell, here are the trunk hinges-


----------



## digga4 (Apr 8, 2008)

PowerDubs said:


> He says 41k for a CC, which means he is getting the 'CC VR6 4MOTION® Exec.' which is rated 17/25
> 
> The 4.2 V8 Phaeton is rated at 16/22
> 
> ...


Yeah my bad on the gas I was definitely thinking 2.0t. I just went from a lifted Jeep Commander with same gas rating as the Phaeton to my CC 2.0T ...... So for me it is a huge difference!
Btw my insurance went down $25 month with my CC

And for the record I love everything about the Phaeton and have always wanted one so i dont disagree with the highlights.....to me it is a weekend toy though not a pratical dd


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

digga4 said:


> I just went from a lifted Jeep Commander with same gas rating as the Phaeton to my CC 2.0T ......




The fact that it was lifted with larger tires makes the fuel economy a LOT worse. The effective gearing changes substantially and the wheel/ tire combos weigh a lot as well. I used to own a lifted truck and I'd be surprised if it hit 10mpg at best.


----------



## johnsvt (Jun 11, 2012)

CC...newer technology and cheaper maintanence

Get a cert used A8 vs a used phaeton


----------

